# cuban parliament



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

newsbreak!

cuba chooses new parliamentary government. fidel is pissy... 

discuss


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I think he is more fussy than pissy. LOL


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Got a link to the story? I haven't seen anything on this yet...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Whats the details


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Here ya go, a link

http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5hsaaF0Qghy3NCI1i-3SzD_uIHPkgD8UA0CR81


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

"These are elections without politics, without fraud, without money nor propaganda campaigns and elections that are based on merit."

He forgot "without opponents".


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

cybervee said:


> "These are elections without politics, without fraud, without money nor propaganda campaigns and elections that are based on merit."
> 
> He forgot "without opponents".


Well said!


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

Sea Jay said:


> Well said!


lol, yeah

but maybe there will be some miraculous change and we will get to enjoy openly the harvest off miami that we can only now pretend we dont already enjoy and pay too much to do so!

one can only hope, and dream, and smoke something else! lol


----------

